# Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?



## Riesenangler (21. April 2017)

Moin. Zum Thema. Ich habe in diesem Winter meinen Motor zum Check in die Werkstatt gegeben, weil er im letzten Jahr nicht mehr so lief, wie er sollte.  Der erste Test in diesem Jahr, verlief noch zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit. Aber schon die zweite Tour, Frust. Bis zum ersten Spot bin ich noch ohne Probleme gekommen. Aber dann ging es los. Keine Gasannahme oder nur mit Widerwillen. Also Motor abgeschraubt und wieder zur Werkstatt. Nach zweieinhalb Wochen!,  heute der Anruf. Der Vergaser war wohl verdreckt. Angeblich der Sprit. Der sei ja schon Steinalt. Nach zwei Wochen, würde angeblich die Zündfähigkeit drastisch abnehmen. Und nach dem Winter währe der Vergaser eh verdreckt, weil der Sprit absetzen würde. Den Sprit habe ich im November letzten Jahres zu meinem Urlaub geholt. Ich tanke auch kein E10, sondern Super 95. Ich weiß aber das der auch Ethanol enthält. Ich denke mal das die beim Ultraschallreinigen mist gebaut haben und nun ihren Fehler nicht zugeben wollen. Oder ist da was dran? Immerhin habe ich die ganze Show 270 Euro bezahlt. Die Werkstatt hat unter uns Anglern eh nicht den allerbesten, durchwachsenen Ruf. Wie seht ihr die Sache, denn mit Benzin hatte ich im Frühjahr noch nie Probleme. Aber sicherheitshalber gibt es nur noch Superplus.


----------



## gründler (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Nach 2 Wochen nimmt die Zündfreudigkeit ab???

ja ne

Wie lange wird Sprit so gelagert bevor er in Tankwagen kommt und dann zur Säule..jedenfalls länger als 2 Wochen..und länger.

Dann müssten ja alle Autos und co. Probleme haben.

Nun steht da nen Käfer Bj 1970 in ner Scheune ist 30J nicht gelaufen tank noch halb voll,neue batt. rein Kerzen checken und co. dann starten starten starten..... kommt........läuft.......

#h


----------



## bootszander (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Hallo. Ich habe noch nie damit problehme gehabt. Auch meine erste tour in diesem jahr war wieder problehmlos. Den tank fülle ich vielleicht morgen auf (wenn ich fahre) und beim darauffolgendem tanken kommt dann der 5 ltr ersatzkanister mit rein und wird wieder neu gefüllt als reserve. 

Aber noch ein tipp denke auch an den wasserabscheider. 
Gruß und Petri


----------



## donak (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Also Sprit wird mit der Zeit nicht besser, merke ich an meinem Motorrad, wenn es die Wintermonate über stand und ich es dann zum April wieder in die Gänge bringen will, läuft es mit dem Restsprit auch immer erst mega bockig. Tank war aber auch 3/4 voll mit Sprit vom Vorjahr.


----------



## Roter Piranha (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Das mit dem Sprit kann man nicht direkt sagen. Alle sagen immer der hält nicht lange. Ich hatte bis vor 3 Wochen mein über 4 Jahre weg gestellten wagen wieder raus geholt. Neue Batterie rein,Tank noch 3/4 voll,über 4 Jahre alt !!!! Sprang auf Schlag an und läuft tadellos.  Auto stand trocken in einer Scheune. 
Also wenn dein Motor nicht in feuchten räumen steht,  sollte dein Sprit noch gut sein. 
Aber einen aussenborder sollte man IMMER wenn er länger nicht laufen soll,leer fahren . Vorallen 2 takter,da sich das Öl absetzt,und dein Vergaser ist dicht. Es kann auch gut sein,das dein Tank im Boot Wasser zieht,oder das er verdreckt ist. hatte ich auch schon. Musste auch 2x  schon in die Werkstatt  wegen so ein Mist. Und das auf der Ostsee. Ich hab da den Tank samt Leitung und pumpball neu gemacht ,und dann lief alles fehlerfrei .


----------



## Riesenangler (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Wie gesagt, der Sprit ist gerade mal fünf Monate alt. Und der hat einen Einbautank.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*



gründler schrieb:


> Nun steht da nen Käfer Bj 1970 in ner Scheune ist 30J nicht gelaufen tank noch halb voll,neue batt. rein Kerzen checken und co. dann starten starten starten..... kommt........läuft.......
> 
> #h



Du sollt ja auch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.  Probleme kann auch nur E10 machen und nicht der alte Sprit. Gerade in Verbindung mit Kunststoffen. Er reagiert auch stärker auf Licht, Umgebungstemperatur....


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Normal dürfte da mit dem Sprit nichts passieren ..ich Bunker hier auch immer so 100 lit . Reserve für den schnellen Einsatz und tanke wenn es billig ist :g|kopfkrat
Steht auch sdchon mal 6 Monate Rum ...

Das Einziege Problem ist , du solltest den Vergaser immer Leer 
 laufen lassen,. oder drehst die ab lass schraube auf und lässt denn Sprit weg laufen....sonnst setzt er sich zu #t
und leuft nicht mehr 

270€ für ne Reinigung ist aber auch ein stolzer preis ...

ich würde dir dringend zu einer anderen Werkstatt raten |uhoh:


----------



## Riesenangler (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Ne am Motor wurde angeblich schon noch etwas mehr gemacht. Aber die Werkstatt ist bei mir unten durch.  Da gibt es hier eigentlich genug auswahl. Das war eher Notgedrungen.


----------



## Dieter02 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Da ich nicht weiss welchen Tank du hast, hast du mal reingesehen ?
Eventuell ist ja Dreck im Tank und wenn kein Benzinfilter verbaut ist, kann die beste Werkstatt nix dafür.
Solltest du einen 2Takter haben und diesen zum "Einwintern" nicht hast leer laufen lassen, verflüchtigt sich das Benzin und das Öl bleibt in der Schwimmerkammer.
Habe gerade vorhin mein Boot laufen lassen.
Der Sprit ist definitiv älter als deiner und der sprang problemlos an.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

War bestimmt nur etwas Wasser im Vergaser und die Werkstatt hat bei der Rechnung Freudensprünge gemacht. #d


----------



## gründler (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Du sollt ja auch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.  Probleme kann auch nur E10 machen und nicht der alte Sprit. Gerade in Verbindung mit Kunststoffen. Er reagiert auch stärker auf Licht, Umgebungstemperatur....



Ja ist ja schon gut... ^^  Man kann es ja mal probieren nech....

Das meiste wurde gesagt,ich bunker auch immer und der steht auch schon mal,bis jetzt brannte die Suppe immer, egal wie alt die war.
#h


----------



## Rosi (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Meine Werkstatt meckert auch immer über den alten Sprit. Angeblich kann man riechen ob er frisch ist oder den Winter über im Tank vor sich hin müffelte. 
Misch blos gleich frisches Benzin mit rein! Das höre ich in jedem Frühjahr. Und vergiß nicht den Schuß Spiritus! Nicht daß sich Wassertröpfchen absetzen. 
Ich habe nun die Kanister mit dem Sprit vom Herbst, der für das Boot gedacht war, in mein Auto gefüllt. Man weiß ja nie....


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Das mit den Problemen nach Nichtnutzung im Winter kenne ich von meinem Zweitakter-Motorroller.

Wenn der übern Winter nicht bewegt wird bei niedrigen Temperaturen, dann verharzt laut meiner Werkstatt der Vergaser (was evtl. die genannte Öl-Absetzung meint?).

Ganz einfache Abhilfe auf Anraten meiner Zweirad-Werkstatt: 

Bei Nicht-Fahrnutzung im Winter regelmäßig pro Woche ein- bis zweimal anwerfen und ne Runde im Stand laufen lassen. Dabei ab und zu auch mal halb hochdrehen.

Insgesamt reichen da drei bis maximal fünf Minuten Laufzeit.

Eventuell ist das ja bei Zweitakt-Außenbordern ähnlich bzw. würde da auch funzen?

Seitdem ich das konsequent so mache, springt mein Roller immer einwandfrei an und musste nie mehr zum Vergaser-Putzen in die Werkstatt. Und der ist inzwischen ebenfalls ne ganz schön alte Kiste. 

Fand ich sehr fair von meiner Werkstatt, mir das gleich beim einstigen Beheben der Erstverharzung mitzuteilen  

--> denn die hätten mir als Zweirad-Planlosen ja auch ne Geschichte erzählen und mich dann jeden Frühling "abo-mäßig" zum Vergaserputzen antanzen lassen können.

Was sie aber nicht getan haben - schön, dass die offenbar keinen Wert auf schnellen Profit, sondern auf zufriedene und langjährige Stammkunden legen.


----------



## Ganerc (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Tag
*Bei Saisonende Tank Leerfahren ** nach Erfordernis des Motors **ASPEN 2t Mischung  /** ASPEN-Benzin rein und das Ding läuft auch nach längerer Standzeit problemlos. Gibt auch andere Hersteller als Aspen.

mfg
*


----------



## fischbär (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Ich finde eine Werkstatt, die sowas behauptet ist massiv unglaubwürdig. Sprit zu alt? Was ist dass denn für ein Schwachsinn? Der ist so ca. 100 Millonen Jahre alt! Da wird es jetzt das eine Jährchen auch nicht mehr machen. Ich lagere meinen Sprit, den ich nicht verbraucht habe, den ganzen Winter über auf dem Balkon im Kanister. Funktioniert wie immer!
In Deinem Motor ist irgendwas mit dem Sprit passiert: Öl verharzt, Reaktion von Alkoholanteil mit Alu im Motor, Wasser abgesetzt, irgendsowas.


----------



## k1ng (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Wie siehts denn aus bei einem 2 Takt Gemisch
Bei einer Mischung von 1:50 ist dementsprechend viel Öl im Benzin.
Kann das Öl anfangen zu flocken nach Monaten ?

Ich habe das in meinem Kunststofftank gesehen, einige schwarze flocken.
Habe deshalb einen Filter in den Tankschlauch einsetzen lassen


----------



## Vanner (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Öl flockt im Benzin nicht aus. Du hast nur Probleme, wenn das Benzin verdunstet, dann bleibt nur das Öl übrig und verharzt. Das passiert oft im Vergaser, wenn dieser über den Winter nicht entleert wurde. Im Tank ist das ja eher weniger der Fall, da dieser ja dicht verschlossen ist und in der Regel auch mehr Kraftstoff beinhaltet.
Filter zwischen Tank und Vergaser zu Installieren ist immer eine gute Idee, kann einigen Ärger ersparen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*



k1ng schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus bei einem 2 Takt Gemisch
> Bei einer Mischung von 1:50 ist dementsprechend viel Öl im Benzin.
> Kann das Öl anfangen zu flocken nach Monaten ?
> 
> ...



Also von flocken hab ich noch nichts gemerkt aber 1:50 sollte nicht länger als ein halbes Jahr stehen.


----------



## bootszander (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Filter zwischen tank und vergaser (wasserabscheider) sagte ich schon, nicht vergessen? Größere 4 takter haben in der regel einen filter wasserabscheider. Mit altem benzin hat man in der regel nur bei den seegelbooten ein problehm, da die zu meist auch noch 2 takter sind und manchmal ein paar jahre nicht genutzt werden. Und wenn sie dann mal gebraucht werden ist de spritt zu alt. Auch die motorsägen haben das problehm und sollten daher alle drei vier monate mal laufen. 

Oder hat er deinen filter wasserabscheider mit gewechselt?
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## bombe20 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

die begründung, der sprit wäre zu alt, halte ich persönlich für ein ziemlich starkes und abenteuerliches stück.
meine simme bekommt vor winterbeginn für die standzeit einen randvollen tank, um die verdunstungsfläche möglichst gering zu halten und um korrosion im tank vorzubeugen. bisher ist sie im frühjahr immer ohne probleme angesprungen.
als ich noch auf dem bau beschäftigt war, hatten wir maschinen, die manchmal zwei jahre rumstanden. auch diese sprangen nach einigem hin und her mit dem alten sprit wieder an.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Wer gibt schon gerne Fehler zu? Dennoch ist diese "Fachwerkstatt", bei mir unten durch. Habe mir jetzt nochmal zehn Liter Super Plus geholt und angemischt. Und um den"alten" Sprit nicht weg zu tun, mische ich immer einen halben Liter zum neuen dazu. Wird ja wohl hinhauen. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, das diese Frage solch ein Interesse hervor ruft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

kauf dir das nächste mal ein touhatsu der säuft alles.....ist robust gebaut und für die japanische marine entwickelt worden ....die haben keine lust bei einsätzen viel zu schrauben.....


----------



## Riesenangler (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Weiß ich mein erster AB war ein 2,5er sTohatsu. Der hat alles verdaut, hauprsache das Gemisch stimmte. Und mal sehen, 6 PSer gibt es schon neu für 1200 Euro.


----------



## Tommes63 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Frischen Sprit tanken, damit sollten die im Winter etwas verharzten Düsen wieder frei werden. Ich kenne das vom Motorrad, beim damals E5 ging das auch schon los.

Den alten Sprit im Auto verfahren, der Einspritzung macht das garnix, bei den hohen Drücken setzt sich da nix zu. Wird ja im Auto auch nicht alt.

Falls kein Benzin Pkw vorhanden kannst du danach den *frei gefahrenen *Außenborder wieder damit betanken. Wenn der regelmäßig gefahren wird setzt sich da auch nichts mehr zu, ehrlich! Nur bei längerer Standtzeit hast du das gleiche Problem wieder. 

Ab da beim Einwintern *immer* Vergaser leerlaufen lassen, nicht nur leer tuckern lassen bis der Motor aus geht. Immer wenn ich im Herbst zu faul dazu war, hatte ich dein beschriebenes Problem.|rotwerden
Meine lösung dazu, s.o.


----------



## Sneep (30. April 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Hallo, 

das sehe ich ähnlich. 

Benzin verändert sich mit der Zeit. Die leicht flüchtigen Bestandteile gasen  aus. Gerade diese sind aber beim Starten wichtig, da sie als erste Fraktion zünden.

Ich befische mit dem Boot Flüsse mit einem Wehr alle 1-3Kilometer. Da ist es sehr unglücklich, wenn einem vor dem Wehr bei Grundberührung des Propellers der Motor abgewürgt wird und nicht mehr anspringt. Ich habe das einmal als Beobachter erlebt und möchte das  nicht nachmachen.

Deshalb fahre ich normalerweise Tankstellen-Benzin. Nur zum Ende der Saison werden Vergaser und Tank leer gefahren und mit Aspen Benzin aufgefüllt. 
Im nächsten Frühjahr ist das Startverhalten deutlich besser.
Beim normalen Benzin gasen nicht nur die flüchtigen , zündwilligen Anteile aus,  sondern es bilden sich auch  Teer-artige Ablagerungen im Vergaser.

Bei Lagerung im Kunststoffkanister oder -Tank sollte man laut ADAC  das Benzin nach einem Jahr verbrauchen, da die flüchtigen Bestandteile durch den Kunststoff ausgasen. 
In dichten Metalltanks ist die Haltbarkeit um ein vielfaches höher.

SneeP


----------



## Hans52152 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Bei Google "Benzin Lagerfähigkeit" eingeben, da haben sich schon genug Leute mit befasst.

 Harz und Teer habe ich noch nie in einem Vergaser gesehen, nur Schmutz und Flusen in der Schwimmerkammer.

 Wenn im Frühjahr ein Motor nach 3 mal ziehen an der Startleine nicht anspringt, sprühe ich Startpilot auf den Luftfilter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*



Hans52152 schrieb:


> Bei Google "Benzin Lagerfähigkeit" eingeben, da haben sich schon genug Leute mit befasst.
> 
> Harz und Teer habe ich noch nie in einem Vergaser gesehen, nur Schmutz und Flusen in der Schwimmerkammer.
> 
> Wenn im Frühjahr ein Motor nach 3 mal ziehen an der Startleine nicht anspringt, sprühe ich Startpilot auf den Luftfilter.


kann man machen geht aber auf die kw.habe am Woe ein 70 ps Motor teilzerlegt weil nix mehr ging Vergaser in das Ultraschallbad mit Reiniger ...alles schön sauber geworden nur als ich die Düsen ausblasen wollte kam keine Luft ...also Düse rausgeschraubt was zum Glück ging habe dann versucht mit 8 bar das Ding frei zu blasen da passierte nix ne Nadel genommen durchgestochen !!! habe gedacht da hat die düse noch ne Gummidichtung drin so zäh war das zeug dann mit Zahnstocher den Dreck rausgekratzt und siehe da die düse hat ein durchgang von 1,5 mm .....Vergaser 2 und 3 ging dann ratzfatz werde morgen alles wieder mit neuen Schläuchen versehen und auch 3 neue Kerzen und dann mal sehen was der Motor sagt.

ps sollte einer im berliner raum probleme mit einem motor haben komm mit dem teil einfach bei mir vorbei.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

so kann ein vergaser verdreckt sein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

teil 2


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

und schon wieder angebaut


----------



## zokker (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*



esox02 schrieb:


> kann man machen geht aber auf die kw.habe am Woe ein 70 ps Motor teilzerlegt weil nix mehr ging Vergaser in das Ultraschallbad mit Reiniger ...alles schön sauber geworden nur als ich die Düsen ausblasen wollte kam keine Luft ...also Düse rausgeschraubt was zum Glück ging habe dann versucht mit 8 bar das Ding frei zu blasen da passierte nix ne Nadel genommen durchgestochen !!! habe gedacht da hat die düse noch ne Gummidichtung drin so zäh war das zeug dann mit Zahnstocher den Dreck rausgekratzt und siehe da die düse hat ein durchgang von 1,5 mm .....Vergaser 2 und 3 ging dann ratzfatz werde morgen alles wieder mit neuen Schläuchen versehen und auch 3 neue Kerzen und dann mal sehen was der Motor sagt.
> 
> ps sollte einer im berliner raum probleme mit einem motor haben komm mit dem teil einfach bei mir vorbei.....



Wenn du sowas öfter machen willst, besorge dir mal so etwas.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn du sowas öfter machen willst, besorge dir mal so etwas.


ja auch nicht schlecht nur war das mein erster 70 er sonst nur bis 10 ps und da hab ich sogar noch dünner wie eine stecknadel gebraucht.aber danke #h


----------



## bombe20 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

@esox02
ich habe keine ahnung von bootsmotoren. sind die gezeigten vergaser und vergaserteile von einem 2- oder viertakter?


----------



## zokker (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*



esox02 schrieb:


> ja auch nicht schlecht nur war das mein erster 70 er sonst nur bis 10 ps und da hab ich sogar noch dünner wie eine stecknadel gebraucht.aber danke #h



Die passen sogar bei 5 PS und da brauchste noch nicht mal die kleinste Ahle.#h


----------



## oberfranke (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Ich fahre seit Jahren 2Takt Motorräder 
Dreck im Vergaser (Schwimmerkammer und Düse) kommt aus den Tank und/oder vom Kanister.
Also mal den Tank und Kanister sauber machen. Zumal es bei der ersten Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr noch funxte- bei der zweiten Ausfahrt sprang der Motor ja auch an und ging bis kurz vorm ersten Spott. Da kam der Dreck irgendwie anders rein. 
Die Düsen konnten nach der Zeit nicht verklebt sein, zumal der Motor ja lief, dass muss was anderes sein.  
Hau das Benzin raus und mach den Tank sauber. 

Wichtig ist es ein gutes 2Taktöl zu nehmen. 
Also kein Öl mit mineralischen Anteil sondern vollsynthetisches Öl, dass verharzt nicht und setzt sich auch nicht ab. 
Regelmäßig den Luftfilter reinigen. 
Benzinfilter habe ich keinen externen ,sondern nur den im Tank am Benzinhahn. 
Im Winter Benzinhahn zu- Schwimmerkammer ablassen. 

Das Alter vom Benzin ist kein Problem. 
 Beim Moped würde ich auch den Benzinhahn ausbauen- keine Ahnung wie das beim Bootsmotor aufgebaut ist.   


Ach ja- 
E10 ist kein Benzin, E10 ist unbrauchbarer Fusel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @esox02
> ich habe keine ahnung von bootsmotoren. sind die gezeigten vergaser und vergaserteile von einem 2- oder viertakter?


das sind 2 t teile


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

hallo oberfranke
Regelmäßig den Luftfilter reinigen.....wenn ein bootsmotor ein luftfilter hat habe ich ihn noch nie gefunden#c#c
die haben nur ein flammenschutz.....


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Alles wieder in Butter. Ab sofort nuf noch Superplus. Und das Öl ist vom THW in Behördenqualität.


----------



## bombe20 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*



esox02 schrieb:


> das sind 2 t teile


ich hätte es eigentlich auch zu meiner frage schreiben können: kann es sein, dass die grünen popel, die du aus den vergasern gekratzt hast, auch von dem grünen, teilsynthetischen mischöl von stihl stammen können? das war so mein erster gedanke, als ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

nein dachte ich auch erst aber der besitzer sagte mir er mischt mal mit dem öl oder dem öl....nach dem ich das alles raus hatte ist mir eingefallen das ich das mit einem anderen 2 t auch schon hatte und das ist das messing der düse das vom agressiven benzin oxydiert und sich unten ablagert dann das öl dazu gibt ne tolle klebrige masse.....:c:c


----------



## bombe20 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*



esox02 schrieb:


> er mischt mal mit dem öl oder dem öl...


da besteht immer noch eine wahrscheinlichkeit von 50%.
der "tollste" job meines lebens war bisher böschungsmähen mit einer fs450 von stihl. chefchen meinte, dass ihm das grüne öl nicht mehr in den tank kommt, weil es leistungs- und vergaserprobleme gegeben hat. bei der wartung im frühjahr, nachdem die sensen fünf monate rumgelegen haben, konnten wir bei dem roten öl keine verharzungen festellen und, um beim thema zu bleiben, die dinger sprangen mit dem ollen sprit an.
war aber auch nur so eine idee...


----------



## oberfranke (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Wie schon geschrieben fahre ich seit Jahren 2 Takt Motorräder.
Deshalb auch der Vermerk mit dem Luftfilter. Das Außenborder meist keine Luftfilter haben war mir nicht geläufig. Gut wenn es auf dem Wasser staubt hat man ganz andere Probleme da kann man den Luftfilter schon weglassen. Obwohl ein paar Hersteller nen Luftfilter verbauen. Wieder was gelernt. Egal- darum geht es nicht. Es geht auch nicht darum ob Benzin Messing korrodiert, tut es nämlich nicht! Gewisse Zusätze zur Leistungssteigerung dagegen können mit Messing reagieren. Wäre ja auch ein totaler Blödsinn Teile in einem Benzinsystem zu verbauen die kein Benzin vertragen. Verfärbungen durch Farbstoffe z.b im Mischöl kommen häufiger mal vor. Es ging auch nicht um den total verklebten Vergaser auf den Bildern. Obwohl ich noch nie so einen verklebten Vergaser in den Fingern hatte, der schaut echt übel aus.

Im Anfangspost wurde beschrieben. 
Der Vergaser wurde in der Werkstatt gereinigt und ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch dazu. erledigt.(270€,--) 
Danach lief der Motor bei der ersten Ausfahrt völlig problemlos. Bei der Zweiten Ausfahrt, lief er anfangs auch gut- bis kurz vor dem ersten Spott. 
Dann war Schluss. Lt. Werkstatt die schon die erster Wartung durchgeführt hat, war wieder der Vergaser verdreckt.
Ob bei der ersten Wartung der Tank gereinigt bzw ob weiterhin das wohl verschmutzte Benzin verwendet wurde es aus dem erstem Post nicht genau ersichtlich. Deshalb mein Rat das komplette Benzinsystem vom Kanister bis zum Vergaser unter die Lupe zu nehmen und ggf reinigen. 
Sollte tatsächlich wieder der Vergaser in so kurzer Zeit verdreckt gewesen sein, muss der Dreck irgendwie und irgendwo ja herkommen.


----------



## thanatos (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

liest man jetzt öfter benzin nach 6 Monaten nicht mehr verwenden #6
 Aber mal ein Gegenbeispiel - habe bei einer Haushaltsauflösung einen Kanister mit 20 l zu reinigungszwecken mit genommen und mein Sohn hat ihn 
 mir mit seinem Rasenmäher " verbrand " :q
 Das zeug war über 10 jahre alt und eine leistungs oder zündungsverschlechterung war nicht feststellbar .
 sollten heut zuschläge enthalten sein die .....;+


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Das Problem ist, das der Sprit gerade einmal vier Mlnate alt war. Ich denke eher die Werkstatt hat Mist gebaut und will den Fehler nun nicht zugeben. Aber diese Firma hat unter Anglern, eh nicht den allerbesten Ruf, um es mal Vorsichtig zu Sagen. Da wird von Teilewechsel u d Arbeitsleistungen gesprochen, die zwar in Rechnung gestellt, die aber nie erbracht wurden. Jachtbesitzer dagegen schwören auf die Bude. Aber mit denen kann man auch viel mehr Geld verdienen als mit so nem popligen Angler.


----------



## thanatos (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

wo du Recht hast hast du Recht - ist mir auch schon zweimal so gegangen . Ein mal haben sie mir einen defekten in zahlung genommenen Motor verkauft 
 das zweite war ein Garantiefall den sie abwimmeln wollten
 naja nie wieder bei der Firma .
 die Yachtbesitzer die zahlen eh schon ne ganze Schippe und die merken den Beschiß meist nicht mal .


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Wir reden nicht durch zufall von der selben Bude in Plaue, oder?


----------



## vonda1909 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Nicht das E10 für den 2takt genommen wurde.
Bei uns ist ein Laden für Gartengeräte Hubschmid der hat 2Taktsprit den kannst du auch über den Winter im Vergaser lassen Kettensäge Rasenmäher und auch Aussenborder läuft super mit dem .Und ab und an mal den Benzinfilter erneuern das schütz auch gegen ablagerungen im Tank und Schläuche


----------



## donak (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Bei heutigem Sprit soll es so sei , dass durch die "Bioanteile" die da heute drin sind der Sprit im Vergaser leicht zu "Verharzungen" neigen soll, laut einem Bekannten aus einer Mopped Werkstatt. Soll man bei Saison angelmedeten öfter merken.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Nur noch Superplus.


----------



## carphunter 47 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Fahre für meine 2 Taktgeräte  entweder Aspen oder Stihl Motomix  und das ist laut Herstellerangabe 5 Jahre lagerfähig und auch Arbeitsmäßig werden diese 2 Takt- Mischungen verwendet und haben bis jetzt nie Probleme gemacht .

 Mit der Aspen 2 Takt- Mischung läuft sogar mein altes NSU Quickly ohne Probleme Falls das jemand kennt.


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

@Riesenangler  Dir kann geholfen werden ...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/STALE-BENZIN...hash=item51e29daebf:m:mwZe_yAeW4mLgaK-6e-7jvw

sogar für Anhänger geeignet


----------



## wilhelm (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Ein guter link für den Riesenangler und andere an Kraftstoffeigenschaften  Interessierte Angelfreunde.
Hier wird wirklich allumfassend alles über Kraftstoff erklärt.
http://www.aral.de/de/forschung/faq/faqs.html


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*



carphunter 47 schrieb:


> Fahre für meine 2 Taktgeräte  entweder Aspen oder Stihl Motomix  und das ist laut Herstellerangabe 5 Jahre lagerfähig und auch Arbeitsmäßig werden diese 2 Takt- Mischungen verwendet und haben bis jetzt nie Probleme gemacht .
> 
> Mit der Aspen 2 Takt- Mischung läuft sogar mein altes NSU Quickly ohne Probleme Falls das jemand kennt.



Ich denke das ist der Sprit den ich auch meine für alle 2Takt Werkzeuge aber auch nicht gerade günstig.
Was bezahlst du den Liter?


----------



## fischbär (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wie alt darf Treibstoff sein?*

Wenn euer Motor Synthesebenzin braucht ist echt was faul!

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------

